# 2 women recued at sea



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

Anyone catch this report this morning on Today Show on NBC?? 
It seems these two women were on a 50 ft sailboat and thier engine got flooded during a storm. A according to the reporter their mast quit working??? They had enough food for,a freakin year onboard plus a,desalination plant annnnndddd again, its a SAIL BOAT. but according to these two they had been stranded at sea for 5 months. Video clearly shows the mast not broken, the main sail tied to the boom but still they were stranded for 5 months and had to be rescued??? When interviewed one woman,said that they huddled on the floor to keep the dogs,yes 2 dogs, quiet when they were surrounded by sharks on their 50 footer, so they wouldn't be arttacked by the sharks. OMG. 
Now I am not a sailer but I know if I had a good mast and some part of any sail that I could rig something to catch some wind and get the boat moving. I suppose there could be details I am not privy to but come ladies, were y'all really afraid the sharks might hear you while your walking around on your 50 foot sail boat. Geesh.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I found the whole story a bit tough to take. Freakin rug lickers...and of coarse the libtard clueless talking heads...Geeze.


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> I found the whole story a bit tough to take. Freakin rug lickers...and of coarse the libtard clueless talking heads...Geeze.


 It,was hard to watch without muttering HUH. The report made the women look stupid and the reporter came off as Clueless. Any type news reporting including Fox is just a huge waist of time these days. If I were not at work I wouldn't have been watching anyhow. Just confirms for me that reporting the actual news simply doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

First thing I read this morning in news. First thing I thought, they were " boat owners"....not sailors!! Darwin **** near got 'em.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Ship of Fools...


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

jackcu said:


> Anyone catch this report this morning on Today Show on NBC??
> It seems these two women were on a 50 ft sailboat and thier engine got flooded during a storm. A according to the reporter their mast quit working??? They had enough food for,a freakin year onboard plus a,desalination plant annnnndddd again, its a SAIL BOAT. but according to these two they had been stranded at sea for 5 months. Video clearly shows the mast not broken, the main sail tied to the boom but still they were stranded for 5 months and had to be rescued??? When interviewed one woman,said that they huddled on the floor to keep the dogs,yes 2 dogs, quiet when they were surrounded by sharks on their 50 footer, so they wouldn't be arttacked by the sharks. OMG.
> Now I am not a sailer but I know if I had a good mast and some part of any sail that I could rig something to catch some wind and get the boat moving. I suppose there could be details I am not privy to but come ladies, were y'all really afraid the sharks might hear you while your walking around on your 50 foot sail boat. Geesh.


Exactly what I thought.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Probably started as two couples and the dudes chose the sharks.


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

boom! said:


> Probably started as two couples and the dudes chose the sharks.


Very funny and probably true.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

mstrelectricman said:


> I found the whole story a bit tough to take. Freakin rug lickers...and of coarse the libtard clueless talking heads...Geeze.


There are a lot of jokes to be had...

:an1:


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

>When interviewed one woman,said that they huddled on the floor to keep the dogs,yes 2 dogs, quiet when they were surrounded by sharks on their 50 footer, so they wouldn't be arttacked by the sharks. OMG.

There will be appearances on the talk show circus, book and movie deals and of course there would be a battle with 20 ft great white on their boat's deck to save their dogs from been eaten alive. Yea! That would make Jaws look like a slot red drum.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

No radios?


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

> There will be appearances on the talk show circus, book and movie deals and of course there would be a battle with 20 ft great white on their boat's deck to save their dogs from been eaten alive. Yea! That would make Jaws look like a slot red drum.


It's pathetic but I could see this happening.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm going to go with publicity stunt to sell a story. National Enquirer, here we come!


----------



## EddieL (Feb 3, 2011)

bullcrap story. no way they spent 5 months out there. I bet the peanut butter didn't last long though.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

bill said:


> No radios?


No float plan?
No other persons concerned they havent been heard from in 4 months?


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

bill said:


> No radios?


No phones, no lights, no motor cars, not a single luxury...

Just plenty of clams to eat


----------



## Carp-enter (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm just glad they rescued the dogs... the four legged ones.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

The mast quit working HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA that's new.

This smells like a fishy story too me.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

_Fuiaba told the â€œTodayâ€ show that she kept watch at night, sending distress calls and flares when other vessels were within sight. â€œAnd when they would turn or keep going,â€ she said. â€œYeah, it was kind of sad.â€

Their distress signals, in fact, went unanswered for months. The Navy said that â€œthey were not close enough to other vessels or shore stations to receive them.â€_

She may have been keeping an eye on the wrong vessel.

So you still had the sail, huh ?

_But their sail boatâ€™s engine died in May after a bout of inclement weather._


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Cant find the story... anyone got a link ?


----------



## Carp-enter (Jun 18, 2017)

big john o said:


> Cant find the story... anyone got a link ?


https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/n...-months/ar-AAu6doz?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

I guarantee that they will make Trump fit in there somewhere....just wait.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

This is what entitlements get you. They have a functioning mast and at least one sail but they just sit and wait for help like idiots


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Tom hanks and Wilson sailed faster with outhouse door ....5 months and they couldn't keep a compass heading ....but they had solar power for their battery powers toys - knuckle draggers. Maybe that item found in poc beach this week is one of theirs ( other thread) . 5 months and they'd drifted into Australia


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

is it possible that the mast was electronic only?


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

I have sailed for many years. What I don't get is that in the picture there is canvas (mainsail?) lashed to the boom. Even if the main halyard isn't functional, if the wind blew at all, they should have been able to rig up something to make progress in some direction, right? Glad they're safe and all, but seems like a lack of proper preparation could have contributed to the problem, just sayin'. Or...Maybe it's the new "5 Months of Oatmeal" Weight Loss Program?


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

I think Boom has it right-they threw the dudes off the boat and made all the rest up to cover up the murder. Likely that T.O.M. and went beserk and poisoned the dudes-maybe fed them to the dogs. Regardless, their combined I.Q. was under 60, well maybe 70 if they killed the dudes.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

How many ways can we say frauds, liars and attention hounds? If there is any truth to this story I would be embarrassed to go on television and admit this totally unbelievable tale is true.


----------



## Spot Remover (Jul 11, 2013)

Compete BS. As someone who has many miles in a blowboat, including a few Pacific crossings, there are many ways to keep way on. The mast should have multiple halyards that could be used to raise the main or jibs and worst case scenario there would have been opportunities to climb the mast in 5 months to unf*** the halyards or run a new one.

Also Hawaii to Tahiti is a nice reaching run south- should take about 2 to 4 weeks depending on speed. How did they get completely turned around and go north? Could at least use the sunrise and sunsets to determine basic direction.

No Satphone, SSB or EPIRB (or GPS)?

The coasties should have let Darwin run its course...


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Something doesnâ€™t add up. Iâ€™ve been sailing a long time and canâ€™t believe that they couldnâ€™t jury rig something and at least have an idea of where they were. A sailboat isnâ€™t going to carry enough fuel to motor to Tahiti from Hawaii, hence the sail. Lost at sea for 4 months?!? Had a enough food for a year for what should be a 10-14 day passage. Nobody provisions like that, maybe 2 months at max. Even a 50â€™ sailboat would have to be packed full to have that much food and 2 dogs and food for them. Insurance and/or attention job


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I want to know if they caught any fish!


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

cman said:


> I want to know if they caught any fish!


Lots of "tuna" and "red snapper".


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Why do think the sharks were circling - smelled fresh fish


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

So I finally saw the video and now I really don't believe it. The mainsail was indeed lashed to the boom. While it is possible they have a topping lift to support the boom while the mainsail is down, every boat I've sailed on except some small dinghies, used the main halyard to hold the boom up. The jib/genoa is on a roller/furler and rolled up nice and tidy. Even if the winches were electric, all electric winches can be manually cranked. The mast is clearly not broken nor is it in-mast furling. The way the mainsail is lashed, they don't have a mast track so it cannot be broken. Maybe the mainsail is ripped but what sailor doesn't have sail repair tape when taking off on a 1500 mile voyage. Also, they could have sailed with the jib only. As stated above, the run to Tahiti from Hawaii is mostly a reach to broad reach. They also have solar panels, a wind generator and radar, which tells me the boat was well equipped.

I could go on and on and a lot of what I've said is all sailor talk so you non-blow boaters are probably reading this thinking what the heck is he jabbering about? Suffice it to say, I call total BS on this...it was a set up.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

mrsh978 said:


> Tom hanks and Wilson sailed faster with outhouse door


Now that's funny!!! LOL

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

These 2 carpet munchers couldnâ€™t find their way out of the shallow end of the pool. More fake news...


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Bird said:


> Also, they could have sailed with the jib only.


this....true statement...
snookered


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

And after all that bs the one tongue jabber said she knew/felt that she had only 24 hours left to live in her. Lol. Whatever.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Did the dogs have a poop deck?


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Did anyone actually read the article?


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

They said they didn't think that they would be able to make it another day. I suppose they were afraid the land sharks would get them.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

mrsh978 said:


> Why do think the sharks were circling - smelled fresh fish


They smelt the dead shrimp from this couple!


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Old sailor said:


> They said they didn't think that they would be able to make it another day. I suppose they were afraid the land sharks would get them.


No, the fishing boat that tried to tow them in the day before damaged the hull of the boat.


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

It is a shame they survived.

J/K...

Kinda...



ChuChu said:


> Did anyone actually read the article?


no


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Where'dMyBaitGo said:


> It is a shame they survived.
> 
> J/K...
> 
> ...


That explains a lot.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

ChuChu said:


> That explains a lot.


LOL..Yep !!!.....:rotfl:


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Saw photos of the two knuckle dragging sailors- one of them ( for being stranded)lots to be a bit fat - not like you'd expect for such dire straits . Must of had a lot to eat ....didn't know you gain weight eating that ? I never did


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Total BS. Supplies for a year?? Mast upright and "wouldn't work?" Jib wouldn't work? Radio?....solar panels to charge batteries?? Stupid shark story?? No bosins' chair to service the mast? You could steer with in 10 degrees of where you want to go with just the sun and stars....that is, if you had enough sense to rig the jib or mainsail?? Where was the compass?? NOBODY sets off in the open ocean without a compass??

I sailed a little, and nothing about this rings true. 

There will be a survival movie about this for the millenniums pretty soon.

Later
R3F


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

mrsh978 said:


> Saw photos of the two knuckle dragging sailors- one of them ( for being stranded)lots to be a bit fat - not like you'd expect for such dire straits . Must of had a lot to eat ....didn't know you gain weight eating that ? I never did


. Well, she may have weighed 600 lbs before they left..


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Red3Fish said:


> Total BS. Supplies for a year?? Mast upright and "wouldn't work?" Jib wouldn't work? Radio?....solar panels to charge batteries?? Stupid shark story?? No bosins' chair to service the mast? You could steer with in 10 degrees of where you want to go with just the sun and stars....that is, if you had enough sense to rig the jib or mainsail?? Where was the compass?? NOBODY sets off in the open ocean without a compass??
> 
> I sailed a little, and nothing about this rings true.
> 
> ...


^^^^^
I'm totally with you here.
I sailed few times too but I refer this story to a buddy who sailed a lot as well. He said it's BS. Either the media made it up or these two just wanted to be famous.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Carp-enter said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/na...-months/ar-AAu6doz?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp


If this is the only article you guys are making some broad assumptions. LOL!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Lexy1 said:


> ^^^^^
> I'm totally with you here.
> I sailed few times too but I refer this story to a buddy who sailed a lot as well. He said it's BS. Either the media made it up or these two just wanted to be famous.


They just want Hollywood to make a movie for them!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Knuckle dragger update - they had a registered EPIRB and chose not to activate...this thing stinks worse than their groins


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Yeah*



mrsh978 said:


> Knuckle dragger update - they had a registered EPIRB and chose not to activate...this thing stinks worse than their groins


Yeah they said they didnâ€™t feel the need to use it because they werenâ€™t in any danger. Lol hopefully the coast guard eats them alive with this investigation.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

So they made a press conference stating...

"if they had not found us...we would have been dead in 24 hours"

So they were out there for months...and somehow now they are within 24 hours of dying? They both looked pretty dang healthy to me. Not even much of a sunburn! Dogs looked like they were doing great too!

Publicity stunt....no doubt. And not even a good one. For Christ's sake at least destroy and throw the EPIRB overboard when the Navy arrives! Skip a meal every now and then!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Send em a bill. Navy ship. Coasties. Should tally up nicely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Their physical appearance is that of great health, not on the verge ... remember the 3 fisherman that were adrift in gulf for 5 days and drifted approximately 200 miles before sportfisher located them - they looked pretty rough compared to the 5 month Lebanese vacationers


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I think it was the racist shark attack. Which traumatized them so much. They forgot they had the EPIRB.

I, as many others, knew this was BS from minute one. This was planned, they're just too stupid to make it believable.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I would not be surprised if we learn that they stopped off somewhere and were not at sea for 5 months.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

dwilliams35 said:


> . Well, she may have weighed 600 lbs before they left..


Funny!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

*The "Three hour tour" saga continue.*

http://abc13.com/casting-doubt-on-womens-story-of-survival-at-sea/2586997/

"... they had six forms of communication that all failed to work."

For sure the things between their ears did not work.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Fox news says they had a functioning GPS locator on-board. Can be turned on manually or automatically activates when submerged in water.
SG2


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Sammy Hagar?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Just appears to be a poorly planned attention grabbing stunt.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

BBCAT said:


> Just appears to be a poorly planned attention grabbing stunt.


7 pages into a thread. It worked ...


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/sailors-l...emergency-080905434--abc-news-topstories.html

Never felt like they were in a life threatening situation. Thought I read somewhere they didn't think they would survive another 24 hours. Hell that would seem life threatening to me.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

prokat said:


> Sammy Hagar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right - she's the one packing . But don't insult the red rocker - Sammys much cuter


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

More like Martina Navratilova - same profile tho ...all pitcher. She wears the pants in the family


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

What's troy polamalu doing on a sailboat?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Gonna make a helluva book and movie, though..

$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Carp-enter (Jun 18, 2017)

TranTheMan said:


> http://abc13.com/casting-doubt-on-womens-story-of-survival-at-sea/2586997/
> 
> "... they had six forms of communication that all failed to work."
> 
> For sure the things between their ears did not work.


Had a functioning EPIRB that they never activated? Did not know what a jib was when they set sail? I'm glad they aren't the breeding type.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Those two are like Penn and Teller. The larger one hasn't spoke one word as far as I can tell.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

So they didn't activate the EPIRB because they did not feel like they were in danger yet "we only had 24 hours to live". I wonder how big the the heavy one was before thet set sail? doesn't look like any weight loss to either one, dogs look very healthy. Shark attacks to a 50 foot boat? The movie will have to be a comedy.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Leo said:


> The movie will have to be a comedy.


"Gilligans Island 2017"


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

and last Friday on ABC "World News Tonight", the talking retards made the rescue CG crew their "persons of the week". That has to be extremely embarrassing for that crew to be associated with an obvious stretch of truth just to grab attention from the liberal media and their brain dead following.

The media and all those including myself should be embarrassed to have given these ****** any air time.

I was glad to see on FOX News this morning that some in the media are finally gathering up enough nutz to call BS!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

This story reminds of a great documentary on Netflix called Deep Water. Watch it.

http://www.netflix.com/title/70075820


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Coming up next on The Ellen Show, damsels in distress!


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Stuart said:


> This story reminds of a great documentary on Netflix called Deep Water. Watch it.
> 
> http://www.netflix.com/title/70075820


is that the one where everyone jumped overboard for a swim without dropping a ladder and the boat drifts away with the baby on board?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Cat O' Lies said:


> is that the one where everyone jumped overboard for a swim without dropping a ladder and the boat drifts away with the baby on board?


No. It's about a novice that enters a single-handed round the world race with a few twists.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

It certainly looks like a scam/publicity stunt, or those ladies were ridiculously unqualified to even take a boat out of the marina. It's funny to see those shots of the boat with what appear to be perfectly fine spars and sails, and an EPIRB they didn't trigger, but they were just hopelessly adrift for months.

I didn't see the TV reports, but did they even ask them "Hey, what about those big white floppy sail thingies. Did you try to use them?" How could you look at that boat and not ask those questions in about the first ten seconds?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Bayscout22 said:


> Those two are like Penn and Teller. The wife hasn't spoke one word as far as I can tell.


FIFY! :brew2:


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Idiots!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Jennifer is a class-mate of mine from good old Houston Lee. She grew up in Walnut Bend, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Did anyone mention that she is an Aggie Grad...class of '91 ??

Just found that out on a Wiki site of some kind....

scroll down to second video of her....

http://everipedia.org/wiki/jennifer-appel-honolulu-hawaii/


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

She's an Aggie... Makes complete sense now. She couldn't get the engine to work on the Sails.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

She's not only an Aggie...she is in the compost/fertilizer business big time...

and...what is compost ????....mostly chit..... Figures....


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Another possibility. They ran out of Sail fuel...


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

The one on the left looks like the non English speaking alien in the beginning of the first Men In Black movie.


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Stuart said:


> This story reminds of a great documentary on Netflix called Deep Water. Watch it.
> 
> http://www.netflix.com/title/70075820


Yup, great doc.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

where did they get $ to p123 off for a yr and a 50' boat and all that?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> She's not only an Aggie...she is in the compost/fertilizer business big time...


Kinda surprised she isn't in the carpet cleaning business..........:spineyes:


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Worm Drowner said:


> Kinda surprised she isn't in the carpet cleaning business..........:spineyes:


I sorta bet she is. Loves red snapper too.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Ya mean pink snapper?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Sea Aggie said:


> Jennifer is a class-mate of mine from good old Houston Lee. She grew up in Walnut Bend, if I recall correctly.


Interesting! I went to "good old Houston Lee", and I grew up in Walnut Bend too. I'm a bit older, but my younger sister thinks she knows of her, or maybe a brother? Or maybe she used to be a dude in high school. It's been a while for all of us!

:butterfly


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Small world.

I lived on Blue Willow in the early 1970's and went to WB Elementary.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

*Udates !!!! LOL!!*

EXCLUSIVE: Truth about the bungling yachtswomen 'lost at sea for five months' - one was crash-prone 'kinky sailor' who paid for trip by working as a dominatrix - and the other had never sailed at all (and now they're planning to write a book):an6::an6:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5063707/Bungling-yachtswoman-kinky-sailor-dominatrix.html


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Man, I bet their fish breath could knock down a charging rhino after that much time. No wonder sharks were circling...


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Bat**** crazy - her dogs don't all bark


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Serious curiosity- If all one has is rice and dried pasta- you would think that they'd catch some fish. I want to hear the fishing report! 

I also want to know what the dog scat procedure was.


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

Cat O' Lies said:


> is that the one where everyone jumped overboard for a swim without dropping a ladder and the boat drifts away with the baby on board?


:rotfl: No, that's actually the plot line for "Open Water 2". Not nearly as good as the original...


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I looked at this last night, did not take long for the wheels to come off this one. Apparently she has a history of being aloof and put one on the rocks year or so ago. Butter face to a level which I have not seen surpassed in a long time.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Definitely a butter face.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

when did troy palamalu start sailing???


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

cman said:


> I want to hear the fishing report!


All the fish they caught were really mushy

Thanks for the link RL !


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

HoustonKid said:


> Definitely a butter face.


That ugly BUTCH is fine!!!!

I did that on purpose. Lol

Foâ€™ Shoâ€™ Butter face


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

The old crazy sometimes dominatrix found a young vulnerable linebacker for the trip. She kept her on the boat for months without using the EPIRB. 
Evidently, the old crazy one was enjoying herself. 
"No my young Samoan. We are lost at sea. You need to listen to me to survive and do everything I say. We might be lost for good. We may as well enjoy ourselves." 

Maybe the young one will sue if she doesn't get that book cash quickly enough.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Similar to the story about the gal that wanted to stow away on a ship so she could get back to England back in the 1970's.
So a kind young deck hand hid her away for 4 weeks, kept her fed and accepted sexual favors in return for his good deed.
After 4 weeks she became curious of her arrival time and the kind deck hand had disappeared. 
When she spotted a mechanic in the engine room, she questioned him on there where abouts, and asked when they would arrive in England.
With a puzzled look on his face, the mechanic informed the girl, she was on the Galveston ferry boat............................................


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

jewfish said:


> Similar to the story about the gal that wanted to stow away on a ship so she could get back to England back in the 1970's.
> So a kind young deck hand hid her away for 4 weeks, kept her fed and accepted sexual favors in return for his good deed.
> After 4 weeks she became curious of her arrival time and the kind deck hand had disappeared.
> When she spotted a mechanic in the engine room, she questioned him on there where abouts, and asked when they would arrive in England.
> With a puzzled look on his face, the mechanic informed the girl, she was on the Galveston ferry boat............................................


Dang that is funny!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

And the big Polynesian still hasn't said word one.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

She's afraid of getting peckerslapped


----------



## 2GemsRanch (Jun 27, 2015)

Iâ€™d hit her. It. Nevermind


----------

